# Shoulder harness/Backpack to carry Mountain bike



## devans (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi

I've been looking into products that would enable me to strap my bike to my back so that i can access areas i can't push my bike up.

I'm finding it seriously hard using Google, as most people seem to be bodging it with a regular backpack.

Anyone got any advice etc?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

devans said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been looking into products that would enable me to strap my bike to my back so that i can access areas i can't push my bike up.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a bike carrying backpack which is why most people just hack a regular backpack.

You can get a framed harness [sans pack] to strap your bike to, but I don't think you'd love riding with it when not carrying the bike. Google search will show you plenty of options.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Casey hauls his bike on his back a bunch in challenging terrain:

Casey Greene

Check out what he uses and ask him some questions.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I was planning on the AZTR750 this year, but a late wrist injury took me out until next year. In preparation for the event, I put some pics on my blog on my Grand Canyon portage system. It's fairly standard as bikes attached to packs go, but everyone is different. I tried a couple variations, first I removed both wheels. Then I tried it with the rear wheel attached and liked it better. Some guys take off the handlebars too if they are hitting their calves, mine didn't.

My Two Schillingsworth: AZTR750 Prep


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

freeskier46 said:


> I was planning on the AZTR750 this year, but a late wrist injury took me out until next year. In preparation for the event, I put some pics on my blog on my Grand Canyon portage system. It's fairly standard as bikes attached to packs go, but everyone is different. I tried a couple variations, first I removed both wheels. Then I tried it with the rear wheel attached and liked it better. Some guys take off the handlebars too if they are hitting their calves, mine didn't.
> 
> My Two Schillingsworth: AZTR750 Prep


Bummer about the hand and the bike. 

On the other hand glad neither were more serious. :thumbsup:


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Most of the time, I like to use a fairly burly backpack. One built for alpine climbing or backcountry skiing. I like ice axe loops to hold the top tube and down tube - you can see this in a number of pictures on my blog that Vik linked to above.

One option i have always thought about is to use a NRS Paragon Pack, or something similar: NRS Paragon Pack at nrs.com

Theoretically, this would enable the awkward bike weight closer, and more solidly on, your back. I know there are a number of packrafters - including Roman Dial -who have favored this design over the years. I don't know of any packbikers try it... I may just have to put in an order.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

I've also tried a tumpline in the past, but that didn't goes so well. I think alot of that was my fault for trying it with the wrong bag. I also think one has to put in quite a bit of time getting the body accustom to it. It does have potential with the right system set up.

Patagonia Tumpline


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't like bikepacking with a backpack, so for the AZTR 750 Grand Canyon crossing I used a Mountain Smith shoulder strap with a diy hip belt. Cheap, light, and worked great for a 24 mile hike. Might want something a little more plush for an extended carry. Photo. Photo.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

devans said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been looking into products that would enable me to strap my bike to my back so that i can access areas i can't push my bike up.
> 
> ...


Hola Dan,

I just run into a very cool idea at Erik Nohlin's Instagram. Check his profile:


__
http://instagr.am/p/2K1olfS_bu/

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. There are some creative ways to carry bikes on your back.

I haven't need to do so yet, but it's good to see what other folks are thinking/using. :thumbsup:


----------

